# my adult pair of Avicularia fasciculata



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 24, 2007)

Female, fresh moulted 















Male, moulted 12.08.2007


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

Absolute gorgeous species! I wish you the biggest luck for a sac with this species, too bad you're across the pond or I'd be interested in some.


----------



## metallica (Aug 24, 2007)

best of luck Peter!


----------



## asa (Aug 25, 2007)

:clap: Really beautiful.


----------

